# Bug on Water Lettuce



## Snakeblitz33 (Jul 22, 2013)

First off, let me say, I have a Nikon D3200 camera with stock lenses. I am practicing my photography skills and I think I have a picture worth sharing. I hope that I get better and better, and can feel comfortable enough to share more. Suggestions and commentary welcome.


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks good. First picture subject is out of focus. Play with spot focus on you camera and move the focus point to your subject, which would have been the bug.


----------



## Snakeblitz33 (Jul 22, 2013)

Cool. I'll see what I can do next time. I'm still new to the whole DSLR photography thing, but at least I am trying, unlike most people just buying a camera and putting it on the shelf. lol


----------



## concepts88 (Oct 4, 2012)

Learn to shoot manual. Spot focus. Then you will understand the camera and settings.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Very cool pictures! That bug is great, did you put him/her there?


----------



## Snakeblitz33 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thankyou! 

No, I happened to be walking by the tank with the camera in hand and decided, "wow, that's interesting subject matter." (to me at least.) 

I like your user name, by the way. One of my favorite species of corals.


----------

